# Question about manual handwinding with Frederique Constant FC 303...



## Dudbear

Hello all,

I just purchased the FC 303 classic and I LOVE it...it's the nicest, most beautiful watch I have ever owned.

However, I am VERY confused about handwinding...

Since the crown is not screw-down, I understand that the watch can be manually wound with the crown fully in. So if I try to wind it "clockwise" (turning it away from me, when the watch is in my left hand with 12 o'clock up), I encounter great resistance and hear a "grinding" sound something is being shaved...it really scares me haha. If I wind it "counter clockwise" I encounter no resistance at all but hear a clicking sound with each turn.

Can someone please tell me how I am supposed to wind it? I really don't want to damage it...and if I have turned it the wrong way is there a chance I have damaged something? Thanks!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

The FC-303 movement is a lightly modified Sellita SW200 movement. With the crown all the way in, when you turn the crown clockwise you should not have a lot of resistance, but you should feel some resistance and you can hear a light grinding sound which is just the sound of the gears turning. Turning it counterclockwise shouldn't hurt it but it doesn't really do anything.

Is this your first mechanical watch? Or have you had automatics before that didn't handwind?


----------



## Dudbear

Thanks for the reply! It's my very first hand winding watch, my other automatics are affordables that don't have wind or hack. 

Hmm.. I just feel resistance when doing it clockwise and that deters me. Could there be more resistance because I'm trying to wind it after its already going from me shaking the watch?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

If it isn't letting you turn it further then you should stop. You should not feel more than a light to moderate resistance. Usually when I want to start up an automatic I turn the crown about 20 times and then strap it on and let the rotor do the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Yes, 15-20 winds to start it should be more than enough, and you should feel a slight resistance only, nothing more, then let the motion on your wrist do the work.


----------



## Dudbear

Thanks for the replies guys...I'm now not sure if the crown is giving me resistance or if it's just really hard to grip and turn (it's a small crown). Can anyone else with the FC 303 classic or roman numerals version tell me how it is?


----------



## dach_oscy

Dudbear said:


> Thanks for the replies guys...I'm now not sure if the crown is giving me resistance or if it's just really hard to grip and turn (it's a small crown). Can anyone else with the FC 303 classic or roman numerals version tell me how it is?


Hello all,

I've been searching the forum for answers to this question as well. I just picked up this watch and really like the simple, 60's style, Calatrava-esqe vibe of this piece. I share the same concern as the OP; the watch is challenging to wind. I am comparing this winding action to eta 2824s I have owned (I have never owned a sellita sw200-1). I cannot tell if the difficulty in winding is due to the crown scalloped crown shape, gaskets/seals of the crown, or simply the movement. It sounds like it is winding smoothly, but, again, it is tough to wind (even though I do not plan on winding the watch often). 

Do any fellow FC/FC-303 owners share this experience? Thank you for your input in advance!

Cheers,

KP


----------



## Quadcammer

nope, my crown turns easily. Mine only takes maybe 5 to 10 turns before it starts running.


----------



## pspa123

I think it's the grip. I just bought one and thought I had the same issue (thus finding this thread) but if I use my nails instead of my fingers it turns fairly easily.


----------



## mr beats

i wanted to post some closure on this thread as i have had a FC303 for many years and originally encountered this problem. my solution was to keep winding even though i encountered much resistance. i was wrong. DO NOT KEEP WINDING IF THERE IS RESISTANCE YOU WILL BREAK YOUR WATCH. i finally took my watch to the shop and had it fixed like new. if your watch is not keeping proper time you need to take it to the shop to get it fixed. this should cost about $250. if your watch is running fine but will not let you wind further, don't worry, this just means it is fully wound. give it a couple days and you will notice you can now manually wind it again.


----------



## mygiftstop

There definitely is such a thing as over-winding your watch. You can severely damage the winding stem and the gear train. You can safely go about 30 rotations or so before the watch is close to fully wound.


----------



## Dryfly

I have found it is far easier to hand wind a watch with a winding tool. It is also easier on the watch as there is no side-ways pressure, which can cause much wear. They are about $10. I got mine from Esslingers.


----------

